# Getting older



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Two medical students were walking along the street when they saw an old man walking with his legs spread apart. He was stiff-legged and walking slowly.
> One student said to his friend: "I'm sure that poor old man has Peltry Syndrome. Those people walk just like that."
> The other student says: "No, I don't think so. The old man surely has Zovitzki Syndrome. He walks slowly and his legs are apart, just as we learned in class."
> 
> ...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yikes!

That's a goodun'


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

O-|-O -_O-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Reminds me of a saying about three things older men should remember: 
1)Make sure you urinate often.
2)Never waste an erection.
3)Never, EVER, trust a fart.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man I didnt see that coming!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

-_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: that was to funny!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Reminds me of a saying about three things older men should remember:
> 1)Make sure you urinate often.
> 2)Never waste an erection.
> 3)Never, EVER, trust a fart.


...And especially never trust that fart when you're in chest waders... -)O(-...  .... *-HELP!-*


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of a saying about three things older men should remember:
> ...


or set up with a big bull elk coming in fast!!!!!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

callofthewild said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


Or on a 14 mile four wheeler ride


----------

